# Ok Color people, flaxen mane with brown hairs?



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

So theres a few things going on with the new pony i am not quit sure about. 

1. Her mane and tail is flaxen, but her mane has just as many chocolate colored hair as the flazen. What would make her mane flaxen with the brown hairs?

2, Her legs get darker on the bottom than htey are on the top. I am not sure why they would do this? 

I know nothing about colors, and have never seen this before.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How old is the pony? Any info at all on sire/dam?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

She is 10-12, ( older than I thought but ok) No info on sire and dam. She does seem to be gaited, but she was bought at auction with history unknown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The lighting in the photos is making it hard to guess with any certainty. Do you have any others in different lighting?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

No not yet. The sun was going down when we got home (busted a belt on the truck on the way back) I can definatly get some different ones with earlier lighting in the morning after the sun rises.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks like a silver bay to me. What color are her eyelashes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Umm.. well Idk lol, ill take a looksies tommorow lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

You have yourself a horse with the Silver gene.( at least the pictures make it look that way)
Silver effect Different Colors Like bay & black & others.
I have a Silver Black Gelding see the similarity in them just mines silver black & yours is silver bay.











Wish I had a better Mane & tail pictures to show you (may take some tomorrow XD)


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Heres examples of Silver bay


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She could be silver bay, and that is not what I was leaning toward personally. However, it's impossible to tell for certain from those photos, as they are poorly lit and taken in the early evening.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll def get better pics. I'm guessing midday would be the best time? I wish her mane hadn't been roached. I bet it will be stunning when it grows out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Midmorning or midafternoon are probably the best times, but midday will do


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Heres another of my guy See the tail Silver-ish that goes into flaxen


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I'll def get better pics. I'm guessing midday would be the best time? I wish her mane hadn't been roached. I bet it will be stunning when it grows out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Take Some of the Mane & tail because that will be what gives it away if its Silver bay!!!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, I took these pictures a few minutes ago. Hopefully they are better to judge with, if not, then idk!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think she is a silver bay no doubt about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Silver bay is my guess


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Granted, I am a long way from a color expert, especially with the more unusual color genes like silver, but I am leaning toward silver bay as well. Of course, the only way to know 100% without a doubt would be to have her tested.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I thought about having her tested. Im not plan on breeding her or anything, but its always nice to have your curiosity satisfied.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Yep Im still going with Silver bay.


----------

